# RaiderZ



## nulchking (24. August 2012)

Hätte noch 2 Beta Keys zum Spiel RaiderZ zu vergeben 

http://raiderz.perfectworld.com/


----------



## Kel (25. August 2012)

Würde gerne einen nehmen .
Wie ist denn das Kampfsystem? In Gameplayvideos sieht das aus wie Hack 'n Slay.


----------

